# Freudian Slips



## Shadowfax (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey All!
I was just wondering, how many of you have said something Tolkienish in a completly non-tolkien conversation with non-Tolkienites?
I just did today in English! We were talking about William Faulkner's "The Bear". One of the main charachters is named "Sam Fathers" and guess what? In the disscussion I called hi SAM GAMGEE! It was so embarassing! So, do you guys have any stories like that?


----------



## Adrastea (Apr 16, 2002)

I have done it often...My friends get annoyed at me when we are having a (non-tolkien) conversation and when they say something my mind somehow finds a conections and sometimes a very vast connection between the sentence or word and lotr..I point it out to them..And they just laugh or walk away..

.. I can't remember any pacific stories right now..


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 16, 2002)

I've never done quite that, but I have a good story. 

I once called my faculty advisor a hobbit. He is in his late sixties and a rather short round English gentleman. Imagine my surprise when he told me that he graduated from Oxford in 1955, and studied under Tolkien in Anglo-Saxon lilterature. Seeing as this was pre-publication of the Lord of the Rings. He mainly remembers Tolkien as "that odd little professor who liked to chat with the lads."

Its a small world indeed.

RD


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

Your boss knew Tolkien? Get him on the forum!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 16, 2002)

me too chippy exactly the same. Rangerdave cool Tolkien claim to fame. Also I did once *cant believe i'm admitting to this* sign my name as gary gamgee at work. I managed to notice and destroy it before anyone else did.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

Is there anyway you could get him on the forum Rangerdave?


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 17, 2002)

I doubt I could get him to log on. He is fond of Tolkien; but being the proper English gentleman that he is, he does not understand what all the Hoopla is about. Plus his real area of interest is the history of Victorian England. He would much rather discuss Dicken's. 

Ta for now

RD

ps. If anyone ever takes a class at the University of Houston Clear Lake, they will know exactly who I am taking about


----------



## Legolam (Apr 17, 2002)

Ooooh, I've been to Clear Lake, but only briefly to the Uni and I'll have no idea who you're talking about. Cool claim to fame though


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *I doubt I could get him to log on. He is fond of Tolkien; but being the proper English gentleman that he is, he does not understand what all the Hoopla is about. Plus his real area of interest is the history of Victorian England. He would much rather discuss Dicken's.
> 
> Ta for now
> ...



That's a real shame. Can you imagine how mcuh he would have got swamped by all of us? I couldn't imagine what would happen when everyone found out that he knew Tolkien!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

Well?


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 24, 2002)

well this isnt realy something that i said was tolkienish but it was pritty dumb.

the third time i saw tlotr at the part where elrond says "welcome to rivendell mr.baggins"(or something like that). i screamed "welcome to rivindell mr.anderson" because the same guy said that in the matrix. every one laughed but im not sure if they laughed with me or at me. what do u guys think.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

They laughed *at* you Dundorer!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

Well, this is related to the actors in the movie. I've often called people Billy Boyd if their first name is Billy.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

These natural responses to what we have seen and learnt are extremely interesting. I myself have never said anything Non-Tolkien in a Non-Tolkien conversation, but your example of Billy Boyd is also interesting Mr. Baggins.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 27, 2002)

well now i know. thanx


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 28, 2002)

No problem Dundorer!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *I've never done quite that, but I have a good story.
> 
> I once called my faculty advisor a hobbit. He is in his late sixties and a rather short round English gentleman. Imagine my surprise when he told me that he graduated from Oxford in 1955, and studied under Tolkien in Anglo-Saxon lilterature. Seeing as this was pre-publication of the Lord of the Rings. He mainly remembers Tolkien as "that odd little professor who liked to chat with the lads."
> ...



!!!
Could it be possible then that your faculty advisor was Tolkien's inspiration for Hobbits????? 

_The Hobbit_ would have already been written, but Tolkien didn't really go into much detail about Hobbits till he wrote LOTR.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 23, 2003)

He didn't publish much about hobbits before LOTR, excpet for the Hobbit; but he had very clear ideas about them far before that. (it says in the Letters of JRRT which I'm reading now- really good stuff) So I think it's too late for this guy to be an inspiration.


----------



## Diabless (Mar 3, 2003)

When trying to convert a non-Tolkienite. I used the names Sam and Frodo so much that when I wanted to tell the person something, my tongue wanted to say "frodo" so I just sat dumbfounded like, "F-Mario"


----------



## Muffinly (Mar 4, 2003)

Whenever my friend, a star was fanatic, brings up the topic of lightsabers, I remind him they can't cut through mithril.


----------



## BlackRider (Mar 4, 2003)

*no*

i havnt done that yet, but i do call one of my friends Smeagol because she has blue contacts that remind me of him. And you know since hes a betrayer and all, but i dont hold that against her. but i do drool over aragorn alot and that springs up questions i think. and some peeps say i look a little like Eoyowen. sp. g2g


----------



## menchu (Mar 8, 2003)

The other day I had a problem with my Genetics teacher's name. I hope I'll never have any concerning the resemblance I find between Tolkien and him...
my teacher


----------

